# Risks of using Angel Eyes?



## Crysmas

Hi all,
I've been trying to get rid of Toro's tear stains religiously ever since I've had him.
He has just recently turned one, so I am aware that teething is a possible reason for his tearing, though I believe it isn't.
His diet doesn't seem to be the cause of the tear stains either, as I have switched from a few different foods and the tear stains remain unchanged.
I've been using external tear stain removers... I've been through six different brands to be exact, and have come to the conclusion that they obviously don't work. 
I'm finally considering Angels Eyes... even though I'm still wary about it. The reason why I haven't used Angels Eyes is because I was hesitant in using an internal tear stain remover. I read reviews about Angels Eyes giving some pups diarrhea and health-related problems due to Tylosin.
Toro has a very weak stomach and I don't want to harm him in anyway. 


I've also been looking into a second external product ( you think I'd give up already) called Eye Envy. I read previous reviews on SM, saying that it didn't work for them. Has anyone used Eye Envy and actually has had positive results from it? I'm willing to try it if there is even the slightest possibility. I'll try all the external methods before I admit defeat.:blush:


----------



## jmm

Are you sure he does not have any extra molars in the back of his mouth? 

Angel Eyes contains an unknown amount of antibiotic. I would never take a random amount of antibiotic myself, so why do people give that to their dogs? 

In an adult dog, I would try 10-14 days of a PROPERLY dosed antibiotic. I find Tetracycline to be much more effective than Tylan. At the end of the course, you should note whether there is clean hair growth or not. 

The other consideration is eye conditions (like distichiasis) that require a veterinary eye specialist to diagnose. If your dog has a condition like this, no matter what you do the staining will come back.


----------



## Crysmas

jmm said:


> Are you sure he does not have any extra molars in the back of his mouth?
> 
> Angel Eyes contains an unknown amount of antibiotic. I would never take a random amount of antibiotic myself, so why do people give that to their dogs?
> 
> In an adult dog, I would try 10-14 days of a PROPERLY dosed antibiotic. I find Tetracycline to be much more effective than Tylan. At the end of the course, you should note whether there is clean hair growth or not.
> 
> The other consideration is eye conditions (like distichiasis) that require a veterinary eye specialist to diagnose. If your dog has a condition like this, no matter what you do the staining will come back.


Hm... I haven't considered extra molars. My vet did tell me that Toro was done teething though. I'm not sure if she meant that extra molars wouldn't be present either.
Exactly. That is the biggest reason as to why I haven't tried Angel Eyes.
Where would I get Tetracycline and how do I determine what is a proper dose? Is Tetracycline less harmful?
I've had Toro's eyes checked for those conditions. I initially thought his tear ducts weren't functioning properly and it was confirmed that there was nothing physically wrong.


----------



## Michie

Crysmas said:


> Hi all,
> I've been trying to get rid of Toro's tear stains religiously ever since I've had him.
> He has just recently turned one, so I am aware that teething is a possible reason for his tearing, though I believe it isn't.
> His diet doesn't seem to be the cause of the tear stains either, as I have switched from a few different foods and the tear stains remain unchanged.
> I've been using external tear stain removers... I've been through six different brands to be exact, and have come to the conclusion that they obviously don't work.
> I'm finally considering Angels Eyes... even though I'm still wary about it. The reason why I haven't used Angels Eyes is because I was hesitant in using an internal tear stain remover. I read reviews about Angels Eyes giving some pups diarrhea and health-related problems due to Tylosin.
> Toro has a very weak stomach and I don't want to harm him in anyway.
> 
> 
> I've also been looking into a second external product ( you think I'd give up already) called Eye Envy. I read previous reviews on SM, saying that it didn't work for them. Has anyone used Eye Envy and actually has had positive results from it? I'm willing to try it if there is even the slightest possibility. I'll try all the external methods before I admit defeat.:blush:



I've had my Malt with tear stains for two months now. When I got him they were so bad that it was BLACK down his face. I broke it down into steps.

1. Water... I changed to filtered water and they are almost gone without ANY washing or special shampoos :aktion033:

2. food.. I wasn't going to change the food because he was already being fed homecooked meals but as a last case scenario I considered trying different meats/vegs just in case it was allergies to something in his food

3. allergies... have you gotten him checked over by a vet? He could be allergic to something in his food or OUTSIDE! I have a friend with a boston terrier who is allergic to GRASS and DUST!! Can you imagine? :blink:

4. yeast.... I was able to mark this off my list before trying it because the breeder put both yogurt in his food, vitamins, and probiotics which help the GOOD bacteria grow instead of the BAD on his face. Just balances his inside chemistry. 

5. The last case scenario is TEAR DUCT FLUSHING..I've read countless posts about how they tried everything I've already mentioned and all it took was tear duct flushing. :w00t:

6. If all of that failed...then I was going to turn to Anna Natural Pet Products because I saw a VIDEO of it actually working on a cats tear stains. I'll link to the product and the video that shows it working.

Anna Natural Pet Products, Natural Pet Care & Pet Grooming Products


----------



## maltese#1fan

We have been using Eye Envy for almost two months and we try to use it twice a day. I think we are making progress. See before and after pictures. Her mustache still has to grow out, but around her eyes are looking a lot better.


----------



## Ladysmom

Crysmas said:


> Hm... I haven't considered extra molars. My vet did tell me that Toro was done teething though. I'm not sure if she meant that extra molars wouldn't be present either.
> Exactly. That is the biggest reason as to why I haven't tried Angel Eyes.
> Where would I get Tetracycline and how do I determine what is a proper dose? Is Tetracycline less harmful?
> I've had Toro's eyes checked for those conditions. I initially thought his tear ducts weren't functioning properly and it was confirmed that there was nothing physically wrong.


If your vet checked Toro's mouth and confirmed that he was finished teething, you can rule out dental problems as the cause of his tearing.

If an ophthalmologist checked his eyes for any physical condition that would cause tearing, you can rule that out, too.

You can talk to your vet about a short course of antibiotics, but if he has a sensitive tummy it may not be advisable. Daily face washings and keeping the face dry can help. I use Spa Lavish on a baby washcloth. I also have a special comb for eye boogers so I can remove any crust before it runs.

Genetics also play a huge part in tear staining.


----------



## jmm

Your regular vet does not have the equipment to evaluate for some eye abnormalities. If you didn't go to an eye vet, don't be under the false impression your dog doesn't have an eye problem. 
I would not assume there are no retained molars without specifically asking the vet if they were checked for. 
Any antibiotic should be prescribed by your veterinarian, be it tylan or anything else.


----------



## newlywedat50

We've opted not to give Millie anything like Angel Eyes for the exact reasons you mentioned - this is a purely cosmetic issue, so why give a medication for it? I just couldn't justify it in my mind. Additionally, Millie does have a very sensitive stomach so I'm pretty confident that any antibiotic would cause some upset.

Changing her to a high-quality diet did seem to make some difference, though. I really don't know what she ate before we adopted her, but we've been feeding her no-grain fromm since May, and she never gets crusty eyes anymore. 

But when she gets a hair in her eye or something like that, she tears up, and those tears inevitably turn rusty/brown. It seems she will always have some level of staining. Ah, well. She's still darned cute!


----------



## MaxisMommie

* I would not use Angel Eye's since yes it is an antibiotic, and to me tear stains is not worth putting chemicals into my fluff's body. However, I do use a homeopathic internal tear stain remover that has worked for us. It is called Tearstainless by NutriVet. It is a powder that only contains natural ingredients to stop staining I find it to be a great alternative to Angel Eye's.*


----------



## hoaloha

You are going to find varying opinions on this subject. I would definitely to figure out the actual cause of the staining first and foremost especially if the changes you've made still aren't making a difference. Like others have mentioned, genetics, anatomy of tear ducts, allergies, diet, water, hygiene, etc... All can play a part. 

Different vets also have different opinions about Angels Eyes from my experience. Obi's vet says he is not opposed to it but other things should be tried first. He actually recommends Probiotics and says that he has seen good results with them. In my experience, I started to give Obi organic Kefir and washed his face daily with Spa Lavish facial scrub and most of all, I let the short hairs poking his eyes grow out long. When I wash his face, I do nasolacrimal duct massage (similar to what you do for babies with plugged tear ducts!) After all this, the hair grows back in white and no more excessive tearing. I understand though what works for one may not work for another.

If I were you, I'd consult your vet and try the Eye Envy and even try doing the nasolacrimal duct massage (you can ask your vet the exact location and how much pressure). Like other products, it can be hit or miss but seems like its worth a try before doing any internal antibiotics. You can ask your vet about if tetracycline is a good choice for your pup (just make sure all adult teeth have erupted as it can cause teeth staining as a result). I am not opposed to using internal medications as long as the root cause is found-- because if it is a bacterial or fungal infection, you need something that will kill the organism. I have a slightly different perspective than others- I think that tear stains are not simply cosmetic in all cases- although not particularly painful, it can indicate structural tear duct issues and/or yeast or bacterial infection (overgrowth). Hope this helps!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

maltese#1fan said:


> We have been using Eye Envy for almost two months and we try to use it twice a day. I think we are making progress. See before and after pictures. Her mustache still has to grow out, but around her eyes are looking a lot better.



Her eyes look way better. I will keep this in mind!:chili:


----------

